# Glues for pen making



## brwoodcrafts (Jun 7, 2008)

What is the best glue for the tubes when making a pen or anything that requires a tube? Which is the strongest? How long can a glued pen blank last on the shelf without the glue going weak?

Brian www.brwoodcrafts.com


----------



## sander (Jan 29, 2008)

I just use standard CA glue. I've never had one come loose on me yet. I use the thin CA glue on corncobs so it will soak in and give it some strength.


----------

